# Paint Creek Trout



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new to trout fishing but have been reading about it greatly the past few days. I was thinking about trying Paint Creek out because of its producing trout this time of year and its location in Rochester is about 20minutes away. My questions are: Is it worth trying out? Where are some access points? And what should I be using/ not using? Any help would be greatly appreciated as I will be planning a trip down there this week. Thanks!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

I know they changed a lot of the regs this year, so before you go, you might want to double check to make sure it didn't close last friday (Sept. 30th)

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

I think it's closed. Just checked out the DNR maps and it's a "green" colored stream, which if I'm reading it correctly, means it closed last friday. I live in Ferndale so I was kind of interested myself.

Hully

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/stream-regs_272062_7.pdf


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

CLOSED. Last friday at midnight.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hullyscott said:


> I know they changed a lot of the regs this year, so before you go, you might want to double check to make sure it didn't close last friday (Sept. 30th)
> 
> Hully


Oh wow you're right, good thing you informed me haha but I was also thinking about trying the Clinton River (Yates access) any tips? (I've fished it before for suckers with some luck but never trout or salmon.) Or any other places to fish? Thanks.


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

I was told by good authority that there are a decent amount of Brown Trout available from Auburn Hills to Rochester in the Clinton River main stream. The water in that stretch looks great, but I haven't had much luck myself. If you are going to wade, be careful as there are alot of big slippery rocks, strong current, and deep holes through most of that stretch. 

There are many access points and a public trail that parallels most of the river. Good luck!


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

The Clinton River in the Auburn Hills area does have trout though it is really not worth much effort this time of year. There can be good fishing late April through mid June but the trout are fried with the summer water temps. I do know a few sections in that area that can produce holdovers but no natural reproduction. I did catch a few decent sized browns there last year all the way through November (none over 13") but because these sections are so valuable and easy to ruin, I will not share.

For the most part, once Paint Creek closes your only option for trout is northern Michigan.


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

I wonder why the DNR is trying to create a trout fishery there even though it is marginal trout water due to temps (maybe there are other reasons too?)... I would think that smallmouth for example would flourish there. Stream Smallmouth fishing is a blast.

I don't understand why fishing in the Clinton River main stream is so poor overall... I'm not a biologist but as I said earlier the river from Auburn Hills down to at least Ryan Rd. appears to me to be in excellent shape. Its cool, fast running, good cover, alot of gravel and rocks, etc... I would think alot of game fish would flourish there. 

What they need to do is get rid of Crystal Lake or divert the flow around it some how, and put a draw tube on the bottom of Sylvan Lake to cool that stretch of river, kinda like what they did for Paint Creek. From what I've read, Sylvan Lake is over 130 ft deep... I'll bet the water at that depth is very cold. 

Anybody want to start taking up donations for this project?


----------

